# Table saw tested for shop-use - OK !



## ksor (Nov 9, 2014)

Here is an old project I tested today:

More details here and you can Google Translate to the right just under the menu line - choose whatever language you like in the combobox:

http://kelds.weebly.com/lille-bordsav.html


----------



## hman (Nov 9, 2014)

That's a very nice looking saw!  Congratulations!

... and no need to call yourself "dumkopf" - your English is very good, and everything you said was easy to understand.

I have two suggestions.  First, try putting just a bit of some oil or lubricant on top of aluminum pieces you're going to saw.  It will improve the cut and reduce heating.  Secondly, you might want to use a push-on-release-off foot switch to control the motor.  It will free up both your hands for keeping control of the workpiece, etc.


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 9, 2014)

Awesome work as always.


----------



## ksor (Nov 9, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> Awesome work as always.



Thx !


----------



## ksor (Nov 9, 2014)

hman said:


> That's a very nice looking saw!  Congratulations!
> 
> ... and no need to call yourself "dumkopf" - your English is very good, and everything you said was easy to understand.
> 
> I have two suggestions.  First, try putting just a bit of some oil or lubricant on top of aluminum pieces you're going to saw.  It will improve the cut and reduce heating.  Secondly, you might want to use a push-on-release-off foot switch to control the motor.  It will free up both your hands for keeping control of the workpiece, etc.



That foot switch was a good idea - and the tip on oil on the alu too - thx !


----------

